# Astatotilapia Latifasciata group



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I've found a store in my area that supplies Astatotilapia Latifasciata, and I've become extremely entrigued by them. I'm going for an all-male Aulonocara tank, because I like their colors, and don't really want to deal with the hybridization which I've heard they're extremely prone to.

My question is, can I have female Zebra Obliquidens in with the Aulonocara without having them trying to mate with each other, or getting too aggressive becaus of the females present? I've read that they like to be in groups, so I want to make them as happy as possible. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

i wouldnt suggest putting female zebra's in there. they will interbreed and u will winp up with some beautiful tank bred hybrids that arent really popular with some fish keepers.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's what I was worried about. I've heard Aulonocara will breed with just about any other cichlid. I've even seen my males try to dance for other males. Guess I'll stick with just males, then.

Thanks for the response! =)


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If you want to replace the eupterus with multi's a group of them would be good hosts for breeding the catfish. 
As for hybrids, the female Hap's will breed with males of their own species if they're available. They may or may not crossbreed with Aulonocara if no suitable mates are available, but I've never heard of that particular mix occuring.
I had a breeding group of zebra's listed on aquabid, but no one was interested.
Incidentally, a 55 is a bit small for peacocks. A 75 would be better.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah. I've regretted, quite a few times, buying this 55 instead of a 75. Especially since I've seen multiple 75 gallons for sale on Craigslist for cheaper than what I paid for the 55, but the deal was kinda hard to pass up at the time. I got the 55 off Craigslist for $250 and it came with a stained wooden canopy, stained wooden stand, a Fluval 305, 2 Penguin Powerheads, a Prism Protein Skimmer, A full length light fixture, a heater, a bunch of lace rock, and gravel. Also some siphons and a lot of food and chemicals. The guy even delivered it to me free of charge. 

But back on the subject of Cichlids, I've started to see how large Aulonocara can get, so that's why I've started looking at other Haps and even some Tanganyikans. If everything works out well, I'd like to eventually have like 4 smaller Peacocks, a few Haps, my yellow Lab, about 4 shell dwellers, and a group of Mulipunctatus.


----------

